# PCGH Abo am iPad wie runter laden?



## Kuhprah (5. Januar 2014)

Ich hab gesucht aber hier kaum was anderes gefunden als Abo-Prämien und so.

 Auf Anfragen aus dem Apple-Store direkt an den Vertrieb reagiert irgendwie niemand da die Adresse im Computec-Verlag nicht erreichbar ist  Also bleibt mir nur die Variante hier..

 Ich habe ein Jahresabo bezogen im Store. Jetzt hab ich natürlich auch alle Ausgaben zur Auswahl in dem Shop und als die neueste Ausgabe 2/2014 kam hab ich sie natürlich runter geladen. Tasten und so Zeug gibt es bei dem Apple-Teil ja nicht also hab ich die einzige Option gewählt die verfügbar war, und das war auf "Kaufen" zu drücken, danach Passwort eingeben und es lädt runter... Aus der Wolke unter der Ausgabe ist das 4Eck geworden. Aber trotzdem wurde mir die Summe für den Download wieder abgezogen   Also zahle ich quasi das Jahresabo und dann darf ich jede Ausgabe noch extra zahlen?

 Ich bin recht neu auf dem Gerät, von daher meine Frage wie kommt man als Abonnent an seine Ausgaben ohne am Ende doppelt hinzulegen  Mehr als auf "Herunterladen" kann man da nicht machen, da gibt's keine Tasten für nen Menü oder sowas, das einzige das ich drücken kann ist der Knopf in der Mitte und dann is das Programm zu...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. Januar 2014)

Hi,

das war ein Fehler auf unserer Seite, es sollte jetzt gehen.


----------



## Fatality (7. Januar 2014)

Das selbe Problem habe ich auch !!! Habe nun bestimmt 4 mal das Magazin Doppelt bezahlt !!! :/


----------



## Kuhprah (7. Januar 2014)

Einfach bei der Rechnung das dem Apple Support mitteilen, die meinten sie würden das zurückbuchen...

²Thilo
Danke für die Info, aber ich weiss immer noch nicht wie ich als Abonent das jetzt machen muss  Manchmal wünsche ich mir mein Chef hätte mir das Ding nicht zu Weihnachten geschenkt


----------



## boss3D (29. Januar 2014)

Ich würde auch gerne mein Print Abo auf die iPad Version umstellen lassen (sofern das geht), allerdings finde ich im PCGH-Shop gleich gar nichts, außer den ganzen print-Versionen ... 

Aus dem Apple Store könnte ich die PCGH App runter laden. Müsste ich darin ein iPad-Abo abschließen und gleichzeitig mein Print-Abo kündigen?


----------

